# I figli



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

*SOCIAL NETWORK*

*Figlio porta madre in tribunale 
per violazione di privacy su Facebook *

*La donna è stata accusata di perseguitare il sedicenne connettendosi al suo posto e spiando le sue attività*

  SOCIAL NETWORK
 Figlio porta madre in tribunale 
per violazione di privacy su Facebook 
 La donna è stata accusata di perseguitare il sedicenne connettendosi al suo posto e spiando le sue attività
*





   Denise New, la madre accusata dal figlio di violazione della privacy su Facebook   MILANO –* Madre e figlio in tribunale, l’una contro l’altro, per volere del figlio sedicenne di nome Lane. L’accusa che il ragazzo muove alla mamma, Denise New, è di intrusione informatica sul proprio profilo Facebook, modifica di password e diffamazione a mezzo Internet. In poche parole: molestie.  
*AMMISSIONI – *Denise New riconosce di aver cambiato le password, mossa dal buon intento di bloccare l'accesso al social network, e anche di aver scritto tre o quattro post, ma non di aver dovuto fare dell'hacking, in quanto il figlio aveva dimenticato di fare il logout dopo aver usato il computer materno. Ma i motivi veri dell’insinuazione della donna nell’identità sociale del figlio nascono da una telefonata a Denise da parte di un amico di Lane, preoccupato per le intemperanze del giovane a seguito di una storia sentimentale turbolenta. 
*PREOCCUPAZIONI MATERNE -* Pare che Lane, a quanto dichiarava egli stesso in un post su Fb, avesse guidato una notte alla velocità di 150 Km/h, evidentemente turbato dopo un litigio con una ragazza. È probabile insomma che la signora New abbia iniziato a sospettare della vita sociale del ragazzo e, indotta in tentazione dal profilo del figlio aperto sul pc e servito su un piatto d’argento, non abbia resistito a intervenire, motivata probabilmente dalla preoccupazione e dalla convinzione che il social network non fosse cosa buona e giusta (da qui l’idea di bloccarlo): «Credevo di essere perfettamente in diritto di farlo. Ho letto cose che avrebbero fatto rabbrividire chiunque. E ciò nonostante lo perdonerò per avermi accusato di molestie». 
*IL PROFILO FACEBOOK SECONDO LANE – *Lane, dal canto suo, non sembra disposto a perdonare, ferito non solo dall’idea di essere stato spiato, ma addirittura calunniato dalla genitrice. E se l’amore materno è incondizionato, quello filiale non dimostra in questo caso molta comprensione. Del resto il fine che giustifica i mezzi è una vecchia scusa e Lane si è sentito probabilmente violato nella sua identità profonda, mentre Denise ha reagito alla convocazione in tribunale mostrando grande sbigottimento, evidentemente sorpresa che un profilo Facebook possa essere vissuto da un adolescente come qualcosa di così privato e profondo. 

*CONTROLLO E PRIVACY –* Il confine tra esigenze di controllo genitoriale e diritto alla privacy da parte dei minori è sempre più sbiadito, ma la vicenda giudiziaria, svoltasi nella cittadina di Arkadelphia in Arkansas, crea un precedente importante nello stabilire fino a che punto un padre o una madre possano monitorare i propri pargoli. Al di là di Facebook e degli account violati, madre e figlio avevano comunque un rapporto con precedenti complicati. Denise e Lane infatti non vivevano insieme: il ragazzino era stato affidato alla nonna, poiché la madre aveva avuto problemi mentali dopo la separazione dal marito. E mentre il giovane si è riaperto un account sul social network, la prima udienza (fissata per il 12 maggio) deciderà chi ha ragione e spiegherà anche quanto c’entri Facebook in questa storia di incomprensione generazionale. 
 Emanuela Di Pasqua
*09 aprile 2010
http://www.corriere.it/scienze_e_te...ok_73a5da38-43be-11df-9c20-00144f02aabe.shtml

*


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

Ai miei tempi si frugava nel diaro segreto


----------



## ignavius (9 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *SOCIAL NETWORK*
> 
> *Figlio porta madre in tribunale *
> *per violazione di privacy su Facebook *
> ...


incommentabile. :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

Una mia amica (anche lei italiana) in America, chiedeva il permesso di entrare nella camera del figlio (un ragazzino di 8anni), cose da pazzi ... mi disse che in America la privacy e' "fondamentale" guai a chi sgarra :incazzato:

Li, e' molto difficile fare i genitori, i figli ti portano in tribunale senza che te ne rendi conto


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> incommentabile. :unhappy:




... con il carattere chi mi ritrovo sai quanti :calcio: ... pero', ad essere onesti: Mio figlio non si sarebbe mai sognato di comportarsi cosi .


----------



## ignavius (9 Aprile 2010)

Mio figlio avrebbe un futuro da bersaglio mobile se solo ci provasse. Ero bravino con la carabina da 22 tanto tempo fa!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2010)

A 8 anni e' esagerato per me... ma evidentemente si tende ad avere un po' "paura" dei figli quando per me dovrebbe essere un po' il contrario (ho messo paura tra virgolette perche' non e' esattamente paura).

Con un ragazzo di 16 anni ci si puo' ragionare o almeno si deve tentare di aprire un dialogo. Il figlio e' un caprone per aver portato la madre in tribunale, ma non so quanto abbia fatto bene la madre, anche perche' magari si e' fatta un film non vero.


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A 8 anni e' esagerato per me... ma evidentemente si tende ad avere un po' *"paura"* dei figli quando per me dovrebbe essere un po' il contrario (ho messo paura tra virgolette perche' non e' esattamente paura).
> 
> Con un ragazzo di 16 anni ci si puo' ragionare o almeno si deve tentare di aprire un dialogo. Il figlio e' un caprone per aver portato la madre in tribunale, ma non so quanto abbia fatto bene la madre, anche perche' magari si e' fatta un film non vero.


No no, c'hai azzeccato, i genitori in America temono dei figli, pensa ai casi letti sui giornali dove i figli divorziano dai propri genitori :incazzato:


----------



## ignavius (9 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A 8 anni e' esagerato per me... ma evidentemente si tende ad avere un po' "paura" dei figli quando per me dovrebbe essere un po' il contrario (ho messo paura tra virgolette perche' non e' esattamente paura).
> 
> Con un ragazzo di 16 anni ci si puo' ragionare o almeno si deve tentare di aprire un dialogo. Il figlio e' un caprone per aver portato la madre in tribunale, ma non so quanto abbia fatto bene la madre, anche perche' magari si e' fatta un film non vero.


 
Se sono un genitore in gamba so tutto e dico solo l'indispensabile. Devo sapere senza sapere, nel senso che mio figlio non mi deve dire per forza le sue cose, ma non si deve permettere di chiudere a chiave nulla. Finchè è sotto la mia responsabilità a domanda deve imparare a rispondere, pur potendosi permettere di sbagliare in silenzio.
Io rispetterò i suoi segreti, ma dovrò essere sempre in grado di conoscerli.
Se mio figlio fa qualche cazzata ed io la scopro, non necessariamente la metto in piazza, a volte posso non parlargliene neppure, limitarmi a volte a fargli capire che so. Ma non mi posso permettere di dire un giorno "io non lo sapevo". Inoltre è necessario che, liberamente, chiaro, un bambino possa avere sempre un punto di riferimento, qualcuno cui appoggiare il capo in grembo quando ha un segreto pesante. NOn sarò magari io per mio figlio, ma voglio che sappia che la porta è aperta non solo per i rimproveri


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Aprile 2010)

E' una discussione esagerata che provoca sentimenti esagerati.

Se vuoi che vi si rispetta, è chiaro che dovete insegnare rispetto e tale insegnamento richiede di chiedere permesso quando si entra o vuole entrare nella sfera privata di un altro essere vivente.

Le violazioni della sfera privata comunque fanno parte della convivenza - succedono sia incidentalmente (aka irruzione in bagno causa bisogni inderogabili), sia volutamente (curiosità). Spetta a entrambe le parti di non farne un dramma e di non infierire. Perché comunque sia, la sfera privata è intoccabile.


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' una discussione esagerata che provoca sentimenti esagerati.
> 
> *Se vuoi che vi si rispetta, è chiaro che dovete insegnare rispetto e tale insegnamento richiede di chiedere permesso quando si entra o vuole entrare nella sfera privata di un altro essere vivente.*
> 
> Le violazioni della sfera privata comunque fanno parte della convivenza - succedono sia incidentalmente (aka irruzione in bagno causa bisogni inderogabili), sia volutamente (curiosità). Spetta a entrambe le parti di non farne un dramma e di non infierire. *Perché comunque sia, la sfera privata è intoccabile*.


:up:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi si frugava nel diaro segreto


 Anche mio padre lo fece una volta...ci scrivevo pochissimo, ma anche quel poco lo ha profanato. Da allora tutto a memoria...


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

... c'e' una vecchia espressione americana che dice cosi: Better safe than sorry :cooldue:non so se mi sono capita .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... c'e' una vecchia espressione americana che dice cosi: Better safe than sorry :cooldue:non so se mi sono capita .


Meglio aver paura che buscarle si dice qui...
Concordo.
Quando si hanno figli minorenni il primo dovere è amare, il secondo educare, ma entrambi con responsabilità che è attribuita anche dalla legge.


----------



## ignavius (12 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' una discussione esagerata che provoca sentimenti esagerati.
> 
> Se vuoi che vi si rispetta, è chiaro che dovete insegnare rispetto e *tale insegnamento richiede di chiedere permesso quando si entra o vuole entrare nella sfera privata di un altro essere vivente*.
> 
> Le violazioni della sfera privata comunque fanno parte della convivenza - succedono sia incidentalmente (aka irruzione in bagno causa bisogni inderogabili), sia volutamente (curiosità). Spetta a entrambe le parti di non farne un dramma e di non infierire. *Perché comunque sia, la sfera privata è intoccabile*.


Bisogna distinguere: un figlio deve imparare parecchie cose, prima di spiccare il volo.
Sono sempre stato di un'idea: prima di comandare bisogna imparare ad obbedire, e di conseguenza prima di avere segreti bisogna imparare a non averne. Torno a ripetere, questo non nel senso che un figlio deve sottoporsi a perquisizione tre volte al giorno, ma deve sapere di poterla subire, se necessario. Poi, una volta guadagnata la fiducia, potrà avere tutti i segreti che vuole: le speranza, l'estremo risultato sarebbe che a quel punto non avesse bisogno di averne, che è il massimo della libertà, ma non è cosa umana, si sa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Bisogna distinguere: un figlio deve imparare parecchie cose, prima di spiccare il volo.
> Sono sempre stato di un'idea: prima di comandare bisogna imparare ad obbedire, e di conseguenza prima di avere segreti bisogna imparare a non averne. Torno a ripetere, questo non nel senso che un figlio deve sottoporsi a perquisizione tre volte al giorno, ma deve sapere di poterla subire, se necessario. Poi, *una volta guadagnata la fiducia*, potrà avere tutti i segreti che vuole: le speranza, l'estremo risultato sarebbe che a quel punto non avesse bisogno di averne, che è il massimo della libertà, ma non è cosa umana, si sa.


Non concordo.

Con questa frase ti autorizzi a entrare nella zona privata di qualunque persona, non solo dei figli, fin quando non appare degno di fiducia nei tuoi confronti. Prima la violi e poi concedi eventualmente la grazia.

Questo non è rispetto. Rispetto è la capacità di percepire i limiti altrui che non vorremmo vedere violati nei nostri confronti.

Dal momento che controlli (ad esempio) le tasche del figlio senza chiedere prima il suo permesso, tu acconsenti anche implicitamente che chiunque altro possa fare altrettanto senza chiederti il come o perché. Questo è ancora più importante quando hai un vero motivo.

Mettiamo che sospetti che abbia rubato. Gli frughi nelle tasche e non trovi nulla. Gli metti sottosopra la camera e non trovi nulla. Giorni dopo scopri che non è stato lui a rubare ma un altro. Ti puoi scusare per il fatto, ma non ti potrai mai scusare per il torto che gli hai fatto in termini di rispetto.

Non dico che non può capitare una situazione dove devi violare il rispetto, ma in questo caso sarai tu ad assumerti la responsabilità dell'intervento, il cui prezzo può essere anche salatissimo. I bambini non dimenticano questo tipo di intervento. Nessuno lo fa.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2010)

Direi che i bambini non abbiano idea di cosa sia la privacy, non capiscono bene cosa sia bene-male da qui i loro comportamenti meravigliosi:rotfl:

La cosa della privacy nasce molto dopo passata l'infanzia. Giustamente tutti hanno diritto ai propri segreti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Direi che i bambini non abbiano idea di cosa sia la privacy, non capiscono bene cosa sia bene-male da qui i loro comportamenti meravigliosi:rotfl:
> 
> La cosa della privacy nasce molto dopo passata l'infanzia. Giustamente tutti hanno diritto ai propri segreti


Non sanno cosa sia fino a quando non viene messo a dura prova


----------



## ignavius (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Direi che i bambini non abbiano idea di cosa sia la privacy, non capiscono bene cosa sia bene-male da qui i loro comportamenti meravigliosi:rotfl:
> 
> La cosa della privacy nasce molto dopo passata l'infanzia. Giustamente tutti hanno diritto ai propri segreti


Proprio perchè i bambini non hanno idea di cosa sia la privacy, è dannoso instillare in loro un bisogno che non abbiano prima imparato a comprendere e gestire.
Intendo dire: io non perquisisco le tasche di mio figlio, ma mio figlio deve crescere con la consapevolezza che potrei farlo. deve essere lui a maturare la sicurezza di sè, la sua autostima in funzione del proprio equilibrio reale, e non di quello fittizio dato dalle cose nascoste (che poi vengono regolarmente a galla da sole) Rendo l'idea?
Vorrei crescesse con la soddisfazione di non aver generalmente bisogno di particolari segreti, e quelli che ha sapere di poterli confidare a qualcuno di fiducia senza subire più danno del dovuto.
Mio figlio ha subito più punizioni (pochissime, intendiamoci) per aver detto bugie su un danno fatto piuttosto che per il danno in sè, e questa cosa gli è sempre stata spiegata. Sta crescendo bene, mi pare, e con un carattere bello tenace, ma fondamentalmente onesto ed equilibrato.
(Spero!)


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

scusate l'ot

guardate che razza di simulatori sono già così piccini:rotfl:
http://video.tiscali.it/canali/Humor/47220.html


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate l'ot
> 
> guardate che razza di simulatori sono già così piccini:rotfl:
> http://video.tiscali.it/canali/Humor/47220.html


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Aprile 2010)

*adorabile mascalzone*



Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ma quanto è paraculo...hai visto anche il cane come lo ignora conoscendo il suo pollo?:rotfl:


----------

